# Harbor Freight motors



## mrbreezeet1

lf l can't find a 1 HP motor used for my powermatic sander, does anyone know if the motor's harbor freight sells are any good? Smith and Jones I think they are. 
The 1 hp I can get shipped (after -25% coupon), for about $120.00. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-horsepower-farm-duty-agricultural-motor-68288.html
Seems like used motors are getting harder to find. 
Thanks, 
Tony


----------



## GarageGuy

I bought the exact same HF 1 hp TEFC motor for my 6x48 belt sander.  Same reason as you... I couldn't find a used one when I needed it.  I used the 20% off coupon too, and got it for the same price. It seems to work fine, but I don't have very many hours on it, and it has had a pretty easy life so far.  The only things I noticed when I installed it were that the fan and fan shroud were both plastic.  The picture in your link doesn't show that very well.  It shouldn't be an issue for me because it is protected from bumps and knocks inside a metal frame.  I remember thinking that except for the plastic fan and shroud, it seemed a lot like my Baldor 1 hp motor.  Time will tell, I guess.  Good luck.

GG


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Thank You GG.


----------



## jpfabricator

I got the 2hp continuous duty for my millrite. No problems or compaints yet. It was$155 out the door with a coupon.  I figure if I get a couple of years out of it Im doin alright!

Jake Parker


----------



## mrbreezeet1

jpfabricator said:


> I got the 2hp continuous duty for my millrite. No problems or compaints yet. It was$155 out the door with a coupon.  I figure if I get a couple of years out of it Im doin alright!
> 
> Jake Parker




Thank You Jake


----------



## jimbob

mrbreezeet1 said:


> lf l can't find a 1 HP motor used for my powermatic sander, does anyone know if the motor's harbor freight sells are any good? Smith and Jones I think they are.
> The 1 hp I can get shipped (after -25% coupon), for about $120.00.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-horsepower-farm-duty-agricultural-motor-68288.html
> Seems like used motors are getting harder to find.
> Thanks,
> Tony



You should be able to purchase and extended warranty from HF for that motor. Well worth it on an electrical item.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

jimbob said:


> You should be able to purchase and extended warranty from HF for that motor. Well worth it on an electrical item.



thats a good ldea, how much is the extended warranty?
Can't seem to find it on the site.


----------



## xalky

I installed a 1hp hf motor on a south bend 9" lathe. It worked fine. A little noisier than a more expensive motor but other than that, it was perfectly fine.


----------



## jimbob

mrbreezeet1 said:


> thats a good ldea, how much is the extended warranty?
> Can't seem to find it on the site.



No idea what the cost of a warranty would be. I would never buy a motor threw the mail, only at a HF store. Last electrical item I bought at HF was a drill and they offered me the warranty but I didn't take it. If your buying threw the mail why not just call them.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

xalky said:


> I installed a 1hp hf motor on a south bend 9" lathe. It worked fine. A little noisier than a more expensive motor but other than that, it was perfectly fine.



thanks guys, xalky, did you get the extended warranty?
How long have you been running the 1HP on the SB?

- - - Updated - - -



jimbob said:


> No idea what the cost of a warranty would be. I would never buy a motor threw the mail, only at a HF store. Last electrical item I bought at HF was a drill and they offered me the warranty but I didn't take it. If your buying threw the mail why not just call them.



The only thing with the harbor freight store, is it is cheaper to pay about $7.00 shipping, than the gas it takes me to get to harbor freight.


----------



## kd4gij

I have the HF 3hp compressor duty motor driving a 5hp compressor pump. It has been running fine for the last 3 years.


----------



## GarageGuy

kd4gij said:


> I have the HF 3hp compressor duty motor driving a 5hp compressor pump. It has been running fine for the last 3 years.



I chuckle when I see the portable air compressors with 120v "5hp" motors on them.  Your original motor was probably a 3hp that was rated using some creative math  :lmao:  That's why the new motor works just fine.

GG


----------



## Rick Leslie

i put a 1 HP on my Heavy 10 about 2 years ago for the same reasons. So far, so good. It seems to bog more easily than the original motor, but beats nothing. I think the extended warranty is usually almost as much as a new unit. 

Tractor supply carries a decent line of motors I believe, if that's an option for you.


----------



## xman_charl

use this on 6x48 sander...cost was $159.99, warranty $35.99 for 2 years.

Works okay, but its cheap, compared to some of my Lesson AC motors.

Charl


----------



## xalky

mrbreezeet1 said:


> thanks guys, xalky, did you get the extended warranty?
> How long have you been running the 1HP on the SB?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing with the harbor freight store, is it is cheaper to pay about $7.00 shipping, than the gas it takes me to get to harbor freight.


I ran it for about a year and a half before I sold the lathe. So, I can't give you any input on longevity. I didn't take the extended warranty, I hardly ever do, unless I plan on using and abusing it daily.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

ok thanks guys, l wasn't getting my notifications, so l just saw these.


----------



## James41

These motors came with strong belt. It provides us basic guarantee to change if we are not happy with the product.


----------

